# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Cơn sốt phô mai que Tạ Hiện - Quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Phô mai que Tạ Hiện
> *_
> Địa chỉ: 15 Tạ Hiện_
> *
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Phô mai que*


Nếu Tô Tịch được mệnh danh là con phố của hoa quả dầm, Đào Duy Từ là phố trà chanh… thì gần đây, Tạ Hiện lại được coi là cái nôi của món phô mai que đầy mới lạ và hấp dẫn.








Dạo một năm gần đây, phô mai que bỗng trở thành cái tên hot dọc các con phố cổ, đặc biệt nổi tiếng ở Tạ Hiện. Đây chỉ là một đoạn phố nhỏ, hẹp nhưng vì mới được lát lại bằng loại gạch cổ nên khá sạch sẽ, lịch sự và hút khách.




_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 30/08/2012

_


Chế biến từ một loại phô mai nổi tiếng của Ý, món này được chiên giòn bằng một lớp bột mì vàng rộm. Nhìn bề ngoài có vẻ giống nem chua rán nhưng phô mai que dài hơn, to hơn, màu sắc bắt mắt hơn và hương vị cũng hoàn toàn khác. Lớp bột ngoài khá giòn, bên trong là lớp nhân phô mai vừa mềm vừa dai, lại béo ngậy, thơm phức. Ăn kèm tương ớt hoặc tương cà chua sẽ không còn cảm giác ngấy.



*
Phô mai que 6,5k/chiếc*








Phô mai que là một món mới với teen Hà Thành, vừa mới lạ vừa hấp dẫn, giá cả lại khá mềm. Thêm nữa, Tạ Hiện là con phố mới giữa lòng phố cổ với khung cảnh cổ kính mà nhộn nhịp, nên cũng dễ hiểu vì sao nó lại dễ dàng trở thành cơn sốt như vậy.







Ngoài ra, nem chua rán ở đây cũng tuyệt vời luôn! Không giống với nem ở nhiều nơi, nem chua Tạ Hiện có vị chua, cay, lại có mùi thơm của xả, rất khác biệt.



*
Nem chua rán 50k/đĩa


*



*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Phô mai que
*
Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá Quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội - Quan an vat o Ha Noi
_

----------


## lovetravel

chà chà ngon đấy nhưng hơi đắt nhỉ?hj

----------


## vn-boom.com

ngon, để chiều qua lun xem ngon đến mức nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amp21

ui mún ăn phomai que

----------


## rose

oa, phô mai kìa, ngon quá đi

----------


## littlegirl

hấp dẫn quá, thèm nem chua rán.hjx

----------


## Mituot

ui nhìn phomai que kìa hấp dẫn quá
Bay đến đây thưởng thức thoai

----------


## littlelove

chưa ăn món này bao giờ

----------


## wildrose

ở đây có món cút lộn chiên xù nghe lạ nhỉ, phải qua thử xem sao  :Smile:

----------


## saohoa

Món này giờ hot quá  :cuoi1: 
Ko đi ăn thì phí

----------


## aquaria

Món này ăn ngon lắm

----------


## tenlua

món này giờ hot quá  :cuoi1: 
Ở đâu cũng thấy

----------


## songthan

Đông nghẹt kìa
Mùa đông ăn món này cũng ok

----------


## pigcute

mùa đông ăn món này là duyệt đới

----------


## khanhszin

hấp dẫn thật đấy cả nhà nhỉ

----------


## ChinhNhankute

Minh ban banh da ke Muon di dao o cac pho tranh tranh anh em thay the nao cho y kien di nha. 0983 47 01  :hehe: 03

----------


## dung89

ngon quá, đang đói thì chớ..............

----------


## dung89

Ôi thèm chết đi được

----------

